# My first salt adventure



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm going to start on the salt water adventure. I'm new to this but have lots of fresh water experience. 
Here comes the first wave of questions. 
I have space for a 36x24 foot print. What's the best height to get?
I want a rimless tank with a euro brace. Regular glass is ok for me. 
What is the best overflow to get? How many holes of what size and where should they be?
I have an RO filter. 
Will I need to add a DI to it?
That's enough for now but I have many more questions.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Great to hear you're finally jumping in to salt!! Just let it be known that it's a slippery slope once you start. I know quite a few people that have kept anything from cichlids to shrimp and given it all up for salt.

I own a 36x18x19 footprint that works out to around 50g and a 22g sump and I'm very happy with it. Deep tanks in saltwater don't work very well unless you're rich and can buy and support an ample amount of lighting. In a situation where your tank is 24" deep you're going to need alot more lighting than a 19" or 16" deep tank. Things will grow better and the fish won't mind at all since it's longer than deeper. Most reef fish would rather swim a long path rather than a deep path.

As for overflow, I would talk to J_T or Primo and ask them what to do. Or if you're getting your tank built by Miracles or John at NAFB then they would be able to help you. A center overflow is always classic but I run a overflow on the left corner to help with the flow of things. I'm also running a stockman overflow to make sure it's silent and can take in alot of water. 

For my tank I have the return flow running around 600gph with an MP10 in random mode and a Tunze 6025 and even then I don't think it's enough flow.

RO/DI is definitely nice but not needed. If you wanted to run your tank off tap water and Prime you could easily do that. I did it for 9 months and my tank is fine. But now I'm running a RO/DI again since I bought one in a big purchase I did. The idea behind the RO/DI is to get rid of particulates that might cause phosphates to be come resident in the water column. If you're running a system with softies I wouldn't worry too much about it but if you're running a system with SPS dominate then you might want to invest into it. You could always run carbon, GFO, and Chemi-Pure to make sure your water was pristine but this might be overkill.

Just a suggestion but you might want to go with just a standard 50-70g tank first to see how you like it and get all your mistakes out of the way with a smaller tank. Then once the bug has hit you (Like everyone else) you could opt for a tank with starfire glass and eurobracing. Everyone's first tank is always the mutt of the liter and they eventually expand and upgrade.

Good Luck Matt and if you need any advice or help just give me a shout.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I think I'm going to go with the standard 50 gallon size. I'm going to get it from miracles with the overflow and holes. I'm waiting on a price for a rimless euro braced with normal glass. I can't decide on the overflow. Is one corner the best option? I prefer symmetry so would two corners be better or overkill? Would a coast to coast be a better option? 
I already have an RO unit for my fresh water tanks. Just wondering if I need to add DI to it for salt water or if RO is fine?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The tank you want from miracles runs $800 or so. I had one quoted last year. The most expensive part is the polished edges and with a eurobrace it doubles the cost.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow really $800? Even with using regular glass?


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> I think I'm going to go with the standard 50 gallon size. I'm going to get it from miracles with the overflow and holes. I'm waiting on a price for a rimless euro braced with normal glass. I can't decide on the overflow. Is one corner the best option? I prefer symmetry so would two corners be better or overkill? Would a coast to coast be a better option?
> I already have an RO unit for my fresh water tanks. Just wondering if I need to add DI to it for salt water or if RO is fine?


Coast to coast IMO is the best option.

Some drains you may want to look into: herbie, bean animal(I think it's called)

Ask around for what people are using to make there drains silent. Also for your RO it would be best to add on the DI canister as well, I recommend doing so.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm using a stockman overflow and I love it. Also the stockman can be modified to be used with the Herbie as well.

The polished edges are something like 50 cents per inch to polish and when you do a eurobrace you are looking at a a total length of 360 inches to polish so the cost just for polishing is $180 not including the glass, assembly, mark up, drilling, and overflow


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone here have the Coast to Coast or the new ghost overflow? Wondering how much the ghost costs.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I do have an older regular 50 gallon that will be empty after I clean out all the dead fish. It's not drilled or anything and I wouldn't know how or where to drill them. 
I do have a refillable DI cartridge that I will get refilled.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm looking for a nice wood stand to fit a 36x18 now.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Talk to 50Seven (Kevin) and if you don't mind paying a bit he could make you a stand to be proud of. He built ours and there is nobody else we would prefer to make a stand for our next tank...if we ever get another tank that is. (don't tell the wife but I would love a 90g)


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> Talk to 50Seven (Kevin) and if you don't mind paying a bit he could make you a stand to be proud of. He built ours and there is nobody else we would prefer to make a stand for our next tank...if we ever get another tank that is. (don't tell the wife but I would love a 90g)


Thanks 
What about drilling the tank? Is there anyone that does it?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

What should I look for on Boxing Day just starting out? I plan on getting a bucket of salt.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm looking into the ghost overflow with a Bean Animal setup. Still waiting for Reef Savvy to get back to me on a quote. Also going up to Miracles soon to look at some aquariums. If you want to go together let me know, maybe we can barter a better price. Ive emailed them and they have a few tanks that clients did not pick up for sale, I'm sure we can get a decent deal on them. I may even go up tomorrow.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

PaulF757 said:


> I'm looking into the ghost overflow with a Bean Animal setup. Still waiting for Reef Savvy to get back to me on a quote. Also going up to Miracles soon to look at some aquariums. If you want to go together let me know, maybe we can barter a better price. Ive emailed them and they have a few tanks that clients did not pick up for sale, I'm sure we can get a decent deal on them. I may even go up tomorrow.


Sounds good. Let me know.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm interested in going up there as well if you want a third to join ya. All depends on where I am and how crazy traffic is. PM sent.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Well i was thinking of getting on the road around 9am. Go to BA in mississauga and then CC. After that go to Miracles. I'm at Keele and Wilson, so send me a PM and let me know if you guys wanna come.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll send a pm later when I know what's going on.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> The tank you want from miracles runs $800 or so. I had one quoted last year. The most expensive part is the polished edges and with a eurobrace it doubles the cost.


 Probably they just did not want you as a customer 

Matt, I sent you PM

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50G Euro Braced is not really good idea especially with 2 overflows. Last time I was told that 3" or 4" (do not remember exactly) is smallest size which Miracles will be able to cut for a brace. 50g is 18" deep. Minus 8" and you left with the 10" opening. There will be also need to cut brace, like it was done in Damfish tank. Otherwise your overflow box will be huge in case you would like to go with Durso type

Symmetry is also not good idea on the 50g. You will have no place for corals with 2 overflows

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50419&page=9

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

With a single overflow is it better in the corner or the center?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

sig said:


> Probably they just did not want you as a customer
> 
> Matt, I sent you PM


I haven't received a new one from you.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I haven't received a new one from you.


check now. sorry

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok I think we're sticking with 36x24x20 now. What is the best way to have it? Center overflow with two returns drilled in the back corners? I have a 30x18x15 tank with a hole already drilled in it. Will this make a good size sump for this tank?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You have a more cube shaped tank so it won't really matter if you do center or corner and that is a perfect size tank for a sump


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

How do I figure out what size drains, returns and pump to use?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Linear overflow length of 11" and a drain size of 1" or even 1 1/4"


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks. Will an eheim 1260 be good for this?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

All depends on what you are looking to do Matt. Most people like to do a 10x water volume flow for the return so you would be looking at 700gph. The 1260 @ 4ft head height will give you 400-500gph so if you are alright with that then do it. If you want more flow then go for the 1262


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok I'll start looking for a 1262 then. I wasn't sure how to size it. Freshwater is so much easier. lol


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Saltwater can be easy as well. I started with an 8g and had a goby and a torch that we loved very much. As with any large project once you go big then more things come into play. I know quite a few people that use tap water with prime and no skimmer or sump and are very happy


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm sure once I get all the plumbing figured out it will get easier.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

My apologies on not replying to your PM regarding a cabinet... Check your inbox and shoot me an email...


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Now to figure out how to put it all back together.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice start. The tank looks amazing and I can't wait to see it in action


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

There's a few fish, a couple of corals and a strange shrimp that looks like a crawfish. Can I leave them in a bucket with a heater and a power head until tomorrow?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I cracked open my last beer when it was all inside. lol


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

nice start matt look forward to seeing more pics man ,congrats


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> Ok I'll start looking for a 1262 then. I wasn't sure how to size it. Freshwater is so much easier. lol


It's funny you say that. I find saltwater has such a simple answer to a problem you have. You have x prob and you just do y. Freshwater there are a ton of reasons that something may be going wrong with your plants..it's driving me bonkers at the moment!! Saltwater so easy peazy lol. Mind you I don't have plumbing and hardware..just water changes and very little bio load


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Jiinx said:


> It's funny you say that. I find saltwater has such a simple answer to a problem you have. You have x prob and you just do y. Freshwater there are a ton of reasons that something may be going wrong with your plants..it's driving me bonkers at the moment!! Saltwater so easy peazy lol. Mind you I don't have plumbing and hardware..just water changes and very little bio load


This has to be the funniest thing I've heard in a long time...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

matti2uude said:


> There's a few fish, a couple of corals and a strange shrimp that looks like a crawfish. Can I leave them in a bucket with a heater and a power head until tomorrow?


They should be ok for a little bit.

Looks like the start of a great little tank Matt. Forget those little FW shrimp, now you can get real shrimp and even cooler inverts


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 
What is this guy?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.chucksaddiction.com/hitchshrimp.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, he must be a pistol shrimp. My first saltwater shrimp.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I started the pump today as the tank finally cleared up.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

There's still 2 boxes of stuff I have to figure out how to hook up. lol


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Over the last few days I've made a few changes. I added a large live rock, started the carbon reactor, started the GFO reactor and started the skimmer. I've pulled out the cheato. It doesn't seem to be growing and it gets everywhere. It reminds me of duckweed.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

The facts about SW, you have to take it slow and easy, you cannot rush. End of the day you will find that, once its running good, you spend less time for maintenance on SW then FW. 

Call me crazy, I gave up keeping discus and I am going into having my third SW tank.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Taking it slow is the hardest part of saltwater so far.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There should be no reason to run reactors or skimmers if there isn't anything in the tank


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've had the 3 fish in there for a while now and added some cuc. The skimmer actually got some crud in it overnight.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok so I've been enjoying this tank so much I set up a second one. I sold all the freshwater shrimp from my 25 gallon cube and now it looks like this. 







I hate waiting for tanks to cycle.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Got the saltwater bug eh?

Looks great !!


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

End of an era! I'm still sad about shutting down my freshwater..

Looks great matt! When will you get a bigger tank??


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Jiinx said:


> End of an era! I'm still sad about shutting down my freshwater..
> 
> Looks great matt! When will you get a bigger tank??


Bigger? I already have a 90 gallon. When I buy a house I want to set up a 180 gallon reef tank.
I still have some freshwater tanks too. Still have my zebra plecos.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Update pic


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I picked up a razor for my tank yesterday.


----------

